# Post your uot kitchen creation



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Id like to see what you guys have cooked up on your own thru UOT
Big or small. If you don't know what the kitchen is and want to theme its a great place to start.
BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

My first crack at framework modding....looks like I need to work on the drocap notification next .m.
View attachment 3916

Edit: kitchen cooked the battery and signal bars

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the idea of this thread, but wouldn't limit it to just the kitchen. They are many people, like myself, who don't use it, but make great custom status bars


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Can't post mine I use the kitchen to modify transparency on stat bar, change fonts, pop-up windows and splash screen


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> I like the idea of this thread, but wouldn't limit it to just the kitchen. They are many people, like myself, who don't use it, but make great custom status bars


Your right I would like to see other things everyone has created with there own unique style using different methods, the kitchen is just to compare using the same means. 
and your staus bar is sick,good stuff man
BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Love the center clock...looks good man!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, guys


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

"WormDoes said:


> I like the idea of this thread, but wouldn't limit it to just the kitchen. They are many people, like myself, who don't use it, but make great custom status bars


I love that bar!! Best I have seen.

Sent from my PUR3 A05P using Dark RootzWiki Forums


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

"WormDoes said:


> I like the idea of this thread, but wouldn't limit it to just the kitchen. They are many people, like myself, who don't use it, but make great custom status bars


Wanna share that notification bar? Please!


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's my modded T-Mobile theme, based off Honeycomb-3D SB Theme (market link) running on OMFGB.


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> I like the idea of this thread, but wouldn't limit it to just the kitchen. They are many people, like myself, who don't use it, but make great custom status bars


Can you share your statusbar background png please?


----------

